# Grafiktablet



## Meccan (16. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

 ich konnte letztens ein Grafiftablet von Wacom in einen Geschäft testen und 
 ich bin begeistert davon welche Vorteile man davon hat.

 Nun wollte ich euch fragen, was ihr für Erfahrungen mit Grafiktablets gemacht hat
 und welches ihr mir vielleicht empfehlen konntet?

 Danke im Voraus für eure Antwort.


 MFG Carl


----------



## metty (16. September 2005)

Ich arbeite nur mit einem Wacom Graphire 3 A3. Sehr geil, ich hasse mitlerweile freistellen oder nachzeichnen mit der Maus.
Die Möglichkeiten sind beinahe unbegrenzt. Von dahre rate ich dir eins zuzulegen, wenn es sich für dich lohnt!
Leider sind die Dinger auch schweineteuer. Ich glaube ein A6 (und das kannst du vergessen, viel zu klein), kostet 80 Euro.
Aber sobald die Dinger mindestens A4 sind kann man damit richtig gut arbeiten! 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Meccan (16. September 2005)

wie läuft denn das dann..?

Muss ich dann auf meine Maus verzichten oder ist das Tablett dann ein zusatz 
Eingabegerät

MFG Carl


----------



## metty (16. September 2005)

Zusatz, du kannst beides verwenden.


----------



## Meccan (16. September 2005)

Die tabletts sind aber echt richtig teuer..

 Muss dann halt ein bisschen sparen.

 MFG Carl


----------



## der_Jan (16. September 2005)

Ich hab seit einer Woche ein Wacom A4+(an dieser Stelle nochmal danke an Philip alias BSE Royall).
Ich kann nur eins sagen: Geil Geil Geil. Ich kann auf der Arbeit mittlerweilen keine Maus länger als 15 Minuten am Stück in die Hand nehmen was als Bauzeichner schon sehr nervend ist(gut die sind auch zu klein für meine Müllereimer großen Pranken). Nur zum Spielen eigent sich die Maus etwas besser, wobei die auch da nervt. Du willst keine Maus mehr verwenden. Spar auf jeden Fall. A4 find ich absolut groß genung, wüsste nicht was ich mit a3 machen sollte. Aber mal sehen wann sich auch das verändert.


----------



## metty (16. September 2005)

Warum A3?
Grafiker halt 
Aber A4 sollte es schon mindestens sein meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Meccan (16. September 2005)

ja denk ich mir auch A4 ist das beste denn mehr wird dann echt echt echt viel viel viel zu teuer

Aber das Tablett kann ich auch als Maus ersatz nehmen und mein Betriebssystem 
ganz normal damit weiter nutzen (als Maus ersatz eben) oder?

Hab mich gerade auf www.wacom-europe.com umgeschuat und blick da nicht so ganz durch
was ich nehmen soll?

HMM::


----------



## regurge (16. September 2005)

für den privatgebrauch tut es auch ein kleineres Tablet wie ich finde, denn A4 ist schon sehr teuer wenn man halbwegs was gutes haben möchte .. ( unter 400€ geht da kaum was)

 ich find z.b das 
*Wacom Graphire3 Classic*

 ganz gut .. gibt auch eine A5 Version davon


----------



## da_Dj (16. September 2005)

Hab' das Graphire 3 von Wacom (A6, ein wenig klein aber schon stolze 110€ teuer gewesen damals) und bin mehr als zufrieden. Du kannst theoretisch deine Maus damit ersetzen (ich könnte es nicht) wenn du das willst. Ausserdem gibts bei den meisten Tablets von Wacom gleich 'ne einfache Maus dazu (nicht ganz so genau wie vielleicht ne Logitech Laser, aber hat was). Wie gesagt mein Tablett ist ein wenig klein aber sonst absolut top.

Noch ein Tip am Rande ... Wacom ist zwar wirklich pervers teuer, aber es lohnt sich, hatte früher mal ein A4 von Aldi? (glaubsch) und das war der reinste Horror


----------



## Meccan (16. September 2005)

also bei Wacom ist dann Preis = Qualität + 10% Der Name

 aber ich denk mir das lohnt sich auf alle fälle so etwas.

 Ich kanns ja 2 Woche ausprobieren und wenn ich nicht klar komme
 gebe ich es einfach zurück!

 MFG Carl


----------



## schutzgeist (17. September 2005)

Ich hab ein Wacom Volito.
Leider nur A6 (war aber geschenkt, da motzt man ja nicht   ).
Also das nächste wird 100pro wieder ein Wacom aber dann ne Nummer größer


----------



## Vale-Feil (17. September 2005)

So auch ich habe hier diesen spannenden Post gelesen. Und da ich ne gute Maus suche für Photoshop und das eindeutig die bessere Lösung ist. Werde ich mir so eine Graphik Table kaufen. Hat mit diesem (Wacom Graphire3 Classic) Grafik Table auch schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## da_Dj (17. September 2005)

Vale-Feil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So auch ich habe hier diesen spannenden Post gelesen. Und da ich ne gute Maus suche für Photoshop und das eindeutig die bessere Lösung ist. Werde ich mir so eine Graphik Table kaufen. Hat mit diesem (Wacom Graphire3 Classic) Grafik Table auch schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht?




Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil  kniedel und ich hatten beide geschrieben, dass wir das Graphire 3 haben (nur in unterschiedlichen Größen). Aber wenn du die Maus von Wacom verwenden möchtest, sollte das Tablett schon etwas größer sein, bei meinem A6 ist die Maus ein Witz (und ne gescheite Logitech/MS Maus ist da dann doch ne ganze Ecke besser)


----------



## Vale-Feil (17. September 2005)

Habe gedacht, dass es da noch Unterschiede gibt aber gut dann passt das ja ;-)*


----------



## pflaume (18. September 2005)

wacom graphire a3? sowas giebts nicht
das größte ist a5

Wegen der Größe:

Also ich weiß ja nicht wie eure mäuse eingestellt sind, aber mit meiner kann ich auf einer fläche von 3x3cm den ganzen Bildschirm abfahrn.
Deswegen ist sogar ein a6 tablet VÖLLIG ausreichend, glaubt mir.
Hab auch öfters von professionellen Leuten von cgtalk.com gehöhrt, das die unzufrieden mit Ihrem a4 tablet sind, weil die immer die ganze bewegung aus der schulter rausmachen müssen   
Hab ein graphire 3 a5, bin damit recht zufrieden, die größe passt schon, aber ein a6 wäre auch ok gewesen.


----------



## Meccan (18. September 2005)

also deine mausgeschwindigkeitist ja fast unnormal,

 ich finde da kann man ja garnicht genau arbeiten, das finde ich!
 Also ich denke umso größer deseto besser, weil du einfach merh
 raum und platz hast alles zu bearbeiten!

 MFG Carl


----------



## der_Jan (18. September 2005)

A3 währe mir auch zugroß, A4 is schon ideal. Aber um sachen zu machen die auf die Neigung reagieren muss man auch da schon aus dem Arm und nicht nur mit dem Handgelenk was machen. Find ich gewöhnungsbedürftig, klapp aber super.


----------



## pflaume (18. September 2005)

naja, also ich finde ich kann genug prezise mit meiner maus arbeiten.
Wenn du mit einem Stift eine Linie quer auf ein A4 Blatt ziehst wird die wohl kaum schöner sein als wenn du  eine Linie quer auf einem A8 Blatt malst, wenn man die beiden dann auf die gleiche größe skaliert..


----------

